# Polo Ralph Lauren @ TJ Maxx



## Baldwin

I've noticed something of a blowout of Polo RL shirts, shorts, and trousers at TJ Maxx. I first saw them in Westbury, NY (Glen Cove Road, Long Island, NY). 3 days later, I was visiting relatives in West Palm Beach and found an even better stock there. They had a rack dedicated to RL stuff only... at 2 locations 2,000 miles apart. Of course, both are within spitting distance of wealthy zip codes (the Florida location was down the street from a gated community with one of the higher per capita incomes in Florida), while the NY location is, well...NY. 

Prices are $30 for a polo, casual shirts, or trousers, $25 for shorts, and $35 for dress shirts. Polos are "interlock" ($65 at Lord & Taylor). Colors and sizes range from medium to XL in quantity. Small is very rare.

Other brands seen: Dolce & Gabbana, Nautica, Hilfiger, and Lucky Brand.

And of course, avoid the US Polo Association stuff.


----------



## hockeyinsider

Baldwin said:


> I've noticed something of a blowout of Polo RL shirts, shorts, and trousers at TJ Maxx. I first saw them in Westbury, NY (Glen Cove Road, Long Island, NY). 3 days later, I was visiting relatives in West Palm Beach and found an even better stock there. They had a rack dedicated to RL stuff only... at 2 locations 2,000 miles apart. Of course, both are within spitting distance of wealthy zip codes (the Florida location was down the street from a gated community with one of the higher per capita incomes in Florida), while the NY location is, well...NY.
> 
> Prices are $30 for a polo, casual shirts, or trousers, $25 for shorts, and $35 for dress shirts. Polos are "interlock" ($65 at Lord & Taylor). Colors and sizes range from medium to XL in quantity. Small is very rare.
> 
> Other brands seen: Dolce & Gabbana, Nautica, Hilfiger, and Lucky Brand.
> 
> And of course, avoid the US Polo Association stuff.


I find Marshall's, which is owned by TJ Maxx, typically has a better selection of Polo, Brooks Brothers and other higher end merchanise.


----------



## Baldwin

I've heard such things before, but as they say, "experiences may vary." 

Marshalls is somewhat out of the way and the zip codes are not as good, so I will be TJ biased. TJ is where I go for fun, or if I know they have a shipment. THere will be an odd Armani or D&G, but I go to Nordstrom Rack in order to consistently find designer/brand name.


----------



## hockeyinsider

Baldwin said:


> I've heard such things before, but as they say, "experiences may vary."
> 
> Marshalls is somewhat out of the way and the zip codes are not as good, so I will be TJ biased. TJ is where I go for fun, or if I know they have a shipment. THere will be an odd Armani or D&G, but I go to Nordstrom Rack in order to consistently find designer/brand name.


In Michigan, Marshall's is always better.


----------



## Taken Aback

To the OP: PRL is a staple at TJM, as well as Marshall's.


----------



## Cormorant

A word of warning on those Polo Interlocks: they are comfortable, but not nearly as durable as the traditional waffle fabric. I picked up a couple of the interlocks last year, and while they wear & launder well, they have aged 2 or 3 times faster than the classic polo. Also, I would not recommend the interlock if you think you might ever wear a backpack or other shoulder-borne bag. I made that mistake with one of the interlocks and was really surprised by the amount of pilling after a single day of wearing a pack. Basically sentenced that shirt to yard-work wear for life.


----------



## Pink and Green

Polo's prospect pants have been discontinued and are being blown out currently at Marshalls. If you love these pants but want them cheaper, the same model is sold at Penney's as their "American Living" Nelson pant.


----------



## wj_johnson

I shop at both TJ Maxx and Marshall's, TJ Maxx usually have the better Ralph Lauren selection.


----------



## hockeyinsider

wj_johnson said:


> I shop at both TJ Maxx and Marshall's, TJ Maxx usually have the better Ralph Lauren selection.


Which one?


----------



## thebot

There were a decent selection of Ralph Lauren Polo shirts on sale at TJ Maxx for $25 - $30 yesterday.


----------



## Taken Aback

Don't go expecting the primary colors in mesh. The ones I saw that have dropped to _that_ price range are the designs I thought were from Chaps at a distance (Mesh in periwinkle, with green stripes), or if solids, then they were the poly golf or jersey varieties.


----------

